# New pics



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Here are some updated pictures of Harley I took today! I know on my last update, I promised pics.  

Jessica









































































(I just think this one is funny, LOL!)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL That last pic is too hilarious! Those big ol' eyes and eargs peekin' out lol


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is so dang cute... I love the last pic.. those eyes..


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL that last one cracked me up, He is such a cutie


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Great pics....he is such a clown!  :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Harley is sooo cute , love the last pic !! x :wave:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

He's gorgeous!
I love his colours, he's quite similar to my baby.
I really like the last picture too hehe.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That last one is way too cute (isn't it funny how our mistakes sometimes turn out best?). :lol: But I love the curled up sleeping chi the best.


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

aw how cute


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*So darn cute,* I love the leopard pink sheets!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!! I love that last picture too, I thought it was funny despite it was a "mess up". LOL! :lol: Harley does remind me of Lexi too. Oh and Victoria, thanks for the compliments on the sheets.  Can you guys tell I like animal prints? :wink: 

Jessica


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

he's very cute!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Those pics are all so cute and the last pic is so funny, especially the way the tip of his tail shows from the middle of his head.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks!! :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

YAY! These new pictures were long overdue. Harley looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks Anna!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

great photos he looks so much fun


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

if i could find purple leopard pring sheets i'd be in business lol! love the colored animal prints!!!

i like the pic where he looks like he is giving paw! he's a looker that's for sure!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

hes cool


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

He is super cute.

Leslie


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

He is a handsome boy.
Jennie and Cocoa


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Aw, thanks again!!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

he is such a handsome chi! i love his colors


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awwww what a sweetheart !! i love those pics

kisses nat


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Aw! Thank you!


----------

